# Metal Band In Toronto Needs a Bass Player



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

We're a metal band who needs a bass player. No BS about going on tour or getting signed or we know people this here's where we're at: 
4 Dudes (screamer, 2 guitars and drums) in our mid twenties and would prefer someone in that age range 
Finishing up a 5 song recording and are getting ready to gig 
Moving into a larger rehearsal space at Queen and Bathurst (Implies a financial commitment on your part) 

What we're looking for: 
Someone with a gig worthy rig and decent qualilty equipment 
The means to transport said equipment 
Availibility - so if you're full time student or have time consuming job and can't meet regularly, maybe being in a band is your thing right now 
A great attitude - we would rather an average bass player who is an awesome dude over an extremely talented bass player who wants everything to be about them 
If you're into recording or write songs or do back up vocals or play guitar, awesome but not required. But we're open to using everyone's abilities, no cock blocking in this band. 

It's pretty simple, if you can play the songs and we get along, you're in. 

So send an e-mail with: 
Your details (Name, Age, bands your into etc) 
A link or attachement to your work as a player 
A list of your current gear 

As our recording is still in the works, we'd be happy to give you a link to our previous work 
www.myspace.com/sawmillvalley 
www.myspace.com/theroan1 

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Bump..

You guys sound awsome and would love to join you but am a bit to old and commited to family/work life.
Good luck and hope to see you guys out at the clubs!

PM sent.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------

